# Panasonic PT-AR100U Official Thread



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*PT-AR100U*

The PT-AR100U Full High-Definition LCD Home Theater Projector with 1080p (1,920 x 1,080 pixel) delivers bright, sharp images by employing a new, high-power 280-watt Red-Rich Lamp and optical unit that generates 2,800 lumens of brightness for comfortable viewing in various lighting conditions. In addition to the 50,000:1 contrast ratio, its advanced Light Harmonizer 3 feature uses built in ambient light and color sensors that automatically adjust the picture quality to match living room or theater room conditions to maintain bright, crisp pictures which match the viewing environment.

*Overview*

The PT-AR100U lets friends and family enjoy full-high definition large screen entertainment from movies, sports to video games. Whether this projector is used for a house party filled with friends or for family movie night, the PT-AR100U delivers 2,800 lumens of brightness that when combined with Panasonics Light Harmonizer 3 technology automatically adjusts the picture quality of the image to match the living room or theater room conditions and provides everybody with vivid, clear and stunning video content.

MSRP: $1999
Street Price: $1432

*Specs*

Panel Size: 0.74 inch diagonal (16:9 aspect ratio)
Display Method: Transparent LCD panel (× 3, R/G/B)
Pixels: 2,073,600 (1,920 × 1,080) × 3, total of 6,220,800 pixels
Lamp: 280 W UHM lamp
Brightness1: 2,800 lumens
Contrast Ratio2: 50,000:1 (full on/full off)
Resolution: 1,920 × 1,080 pixels
Lens: Manual zoom (1.33:1-2.69:1), manual focus lenses, F 2.0 - 3.4, f 21.5 - 43.0 mm
Screen Size: 1.02 - 7.62 m (40 - 300 inches)
Optical Axis Shift3: Vertical: ±68%, horizontal: ±26%
Scanning frequency - RGB: fH: 15 kHz - 74 kHz, fV: 24 Hz - 85 Hz, dot clock: 154 MHz or lower
Scanning frequency - YPBPR (YCBCR): 1125 (1080)/50p
Video / S-Video: fH: 15.63 kHz, fV: 50 Hz [PAL/PAL-N/SECAM]
HDMI: HDMI connector × 2, HDMI™ (Deep Color, x.v.Color™4, CEC5), HDCP compliant, supports HDAVI Control Version 5
COMPUTER (RGB) IN: D-sub HD 15-pin (female) × 1 (RGB/YPBPR × 1)
COMPONENT In: RCA pin × 3 (YPBPR/YCBCR)
TRIGGER IN/OUT: M3 × 2, 12 V, max. 100 mA (input/output/3D transmitter output selectable using on-screen menu)
VIDEO In: RCA pin × 1
S-VIDEO In: Mini DIN 4-pin × 1
SERIAL IN: D-sub 9-pin × 1 for external control (RS-232C compliant)
Keystone correction range: Vertical: approx. ±30°
Power Supply: 100-240 V AC, 50/60 Hz
Power Consumption: 350 W (0.08 W in standby mode)
Dimensions (WxHxD): 18-17/32" × 5-15/16" × 14-31/32
PT-AR100U Weight: Approximately 19.0 lbs
Operating Temperature6: 0°-40°C (32°-104°F)
Operating humidity: 20%-80% (no condensation)
Supplied accessories: Power cord (× 1), Wireless remote control unit (× 1), Batteries for remote control (AA type × 2) ,Lens cover (× 1)
Footnotes: 6 When [HIGH ALTITUDE MODE] is set to [ON]: 0°C - 35°C (32°F-95°F)

*Warranty*

One year - may or may not include a second year with registration.

PJCentral Review


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This one is going to stir up the competition, Thats a great price for a projector of this quality for sure.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> This one is going to stir up the competition, Thats a great price for a projector of this quality for sure.


I'd have to agree Tony. This one even makes me want to switch to LCD technology. :T


----------



## D Unit (Jun 20, 2012)

ProjectorReviews rated this *Best In Class Award, 2D Only* but why isn't it nearly as popular as the ones it beat out (Benq w6000 and Viewsonic pro8200)? Seems like a great deal too at only $1,100 or so from Amazon.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

DLP vs. LCD. A lot of people prefer DLP over LCD.


----------

